# Bathroom Tap Issues



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Evening all, I have had a problem with the bathroom tap microswitch, so I have purchased a new Reich tap and installed it today. Tap mircoswitch works well, however I only get a trickle at best out of the tap. The shower tap (which is tee'd off of the bathroom feeds) works great, and so does the kitchen sink. I have tested the feeds to the tap and these seem to work ok, so any ideas? 

I can only think the tap is faulty as I cant blow back through it when it is open (hoses disconnected obviously). Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds like a faulty tap as you say cant blow back you should be able to with the hoses disconnected.
kev


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kev, thanks - appreciate the second opinion, just seemed stange to get a new tap that is faulty!


----------

